# South Canyon to New Castle Fall Fishing



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey guys,

I finally got my fishing dory all put back together and am planning a float on the CO from S. Canyon to New Castle this weekend. Has anyone been fishing down there lately? Curious...

Thanks!


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Floated down there about 10 days ago. Fishing was pretty average, fish were all good sized though. We were just streamer fishing so if you're throwing bobbers and nymphs you might have different results. Easy float, fun day.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Short float extend it to the silt ramp south of I70 itll add another hour or so, just as good fishing there


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I love fishing streamers. Black Woolly Buggers?


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

*tomorrow*

Doing that one tomorrow. New Castle to silt is not an hour long.... Where are you getting that information- 20k cfs?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

FishVailStevo said:


> Doing that one tomorrow. New Castle to silt is not an hour long.... Where are you getting that information- 20k cfs?


Your right its about 2 hrs, its my backyard its only a 7 mile float


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

pinemnky13 said:


> Your right its about 2 hrs, its my backyard its only a 7 mile float



I guess not fishing. Last time we put in at the rest stop and fished down to the silt bridge. I feel like it took a good chunk of the day- fis hi ing of course. 

About to head to s.c. and fish down to new castle. Theyre about the same distance arent they?


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

we ended up going all the way to Silt. That was a good call as it gets away from I70 between New Castle and Silt.


----------

